# Mcgill Electives (Canada)



## arghal

I have recently been accepted for an elective in neurology at McGill university in Montreal,Canada. I just wanted to help out anyone else looking for an alternative to the tough and competitive application process in the United States. McGill is a good option and so is University of Toronto. They both are in the AAMC so they have some value in America and also they are great universities regardless. The Application is all online and one of the easiest i have come across. So i do advise people to try. 



What i was wondering if there is another person here who is also going there in the Novemeber-December block. I would really like to meet them or if possible lease an apartment and share some expenses . 

Thankyou. Hope this helped.


----------



## wind

I am planning on doing electives from either US or Canada. Can you tell me what are the basic requirements of mcgill? What should I work on to get accepted there_? _and also about UoT?


----------



## rosequartz

Hi @wind, 

I don't know much about the elective application requirements and all, but this link might help: 

Elective Courses | Undergraduate Medical Education Electives - McGill University and Home Page | Undergraduate Medical Education Electives - McGill University

Here's information about electives at the university of Toronto-

https://admin.med.utoronto.ca/utme/international/index.cfm

Hope this helps.

- - - Updated - - -

Hi @wind, 

I don't know much about the elective application requirements and all, but these links might help: 

http://www.mcgill.ca/ugme-electives/elective-courses and http://www.mcgill.ca/ugme-electives/

Here's information about electives at the university of Toronto-

https://admin.med.utoronto.ca/utme/international/index.cfm

Hope this helps.


----------

